# Congress Youth Essay Contest



## Belinda (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi all Youth & Parents,

I have donated a Classic (soon to be ) Gelding to The National Youth Committee , to be given away at the 2008 ASPC CONGRESS . The youth will have to write a Essay for the colt. The Youth Committee will have all the details .

He is sired by B & L Rock E Bright Day who was the 2004 Perfomance Classic Pony of the Year..












For more info on the Essay Requirements contact Jennifier[email protected] or Amy [email protected]


----------



## bingo (Feb 26, 2008)

Does the child have to be at Congress to participate in the contest?

and WOW nice colt


----------



## SweetOpal (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes, for this classic colt youth essay contest I believe the youth needs to participate at Congress. There is a modern gelding that is also available that the youth does not have to participate at Congress but should be there to recieve the gelding.

Thank you to Belinda of Cross Country for donating the colt and E Training Center for the Modern Gelding.


----------



## Leeana (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh to be just a few years younger


----------



## Devon (Feb 26, 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!

i may be showing at congress



Maybe I could get my first shetland.. Oh Id be hooked

Hes stunning


----------



## Leeana (Feb 26, 2008)

Devon said:


> !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i may be showing at congress
> 
> ...


Ohhhhh i wonder who you may be going to congress with and who's shetland you would be showing


----------



## Devon (Feb 26, 2008)

Leeana said:


> Devon said:
> 
> 
> > !!!!!!!!!!
> ...


Haha dont know if you know her but her names Leena H.








Yay Youth classes I love showing , even others horses oooh debuteeee


----------



## SHANA (Feb 27, 2008)

He's beautiful.

Devon lucky you. Wish I could show at congress or even AMHR Nationals, though may go down to Nationals this year to watch.


----------



## Devon (Feb 28, 2008)

Awe yea thanks to Leeana



I hope it works out



I want to go to AMHR nationals too another friend wants me to show her guys in youth LOL



So I kind of have to choose... I only have so much money OH! We dont have any ASPC shows here sadly.. Id love to promote some though



I know Id be hooked on shetlands



OH!


----------



## Keri (Feb 28, 2008)

Ahhh! I'm jealous! Does my 11 month old son qualify??? Hahahaha!!!!





Good luck kids! That is an awesome prize!!!!


----------



## ckmini (Feb 28, 2008)

noooooo! I just missed it by a year OH! . . . . . does 19 count? (I'm not a _real_ adult yet)


----------



## Boinky (Feb 29, 2008)

lol i wish they had an adult program like this..LOL i'm so envious of the kids


----------



## Erica (Feb 29, 2008)

WTG B



He will make some kid VERY happy!!!

and Boinky, don't give up hope yet.....



we have some awesome people on committees in the AMHR/ASPC


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh Boy!!! I can just see the essay's for this one. Someone get me a WHOLE BOX of kleenex!

Mark


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 4, 2008)

aw

what a pretty colt. He will make someone so happy.


----------

